# The tt spoiler thread



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I wanted to start a thread like this because I dont think Ive seen one yet. Here are just a few. Feel free to ad to the list/thread.

Hofele Turbo Spoiler








3.2 spoiler








Cadamuro spoiler








Zender spoiler
















Rieger spoiler


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

You know I'd like to see some young kid with an ebay GT wing, lol it would be a good chuckle!


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

only the first two are easy on the eyes


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20psi now said:


> You know I'd like to see some young kid with an ebay GT wing, lol it would be a good chuckle!


I'm sure it will most likely happen, but I'd rather keep this thread as clean as possible so that it's an actual benefit rather than a "your doing it wrong" thread. I read a lot o "what spoiler is this" threads, so throwing up some pics for reference can actually show people what is available for our cars. 

But I'm sure someone will post a pic of a TT with a ply wood wing:laugh:


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

ok so heres the closest i could get to a plywood wing, it came on the car when i bout it, and as far as i know its a Reiger!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's one


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I know some of u guys want this one for Xmas


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

I think the 3 one looks pretty dope. Kinda like a Whale Tail Porsche wing.


Where would one get it from?

*EDITED: NEVERMIND CHANGED MY MIND AFTER SEEING THIS

Car Looks Dope but the wing. No way.*

Not my style


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

Votex painted black to match roof and valance


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

would no spoiler count as a spoiler mod? id like to see one.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

taverncustoms said:


> would no spoiler count as a spoiler mod? id like to see one.


Yes, there are more than a few that have shaved the spoiler. It's a nice look.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Shaved..








Caractere..








Steve


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Found these


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

just a few more i have found on google..

i kinda like this :laugh: bet the a** would not have a problem after 120!









but you really need to do something with the rear bumper to pull it off









id like to find out who makes this?!!?! just find pics


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

ahhh the ppi spoiler that cost over 1800 i think, if not more. It's tied into the vehicle speed sensors 
and raises at set speed.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> ahhh the ppi spoiler that cost over 1800 i think, if not more. It's tied into the vehicle speed sensors
> and raises at set speed.


One of my all time favorites.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Audiguy84 said:


> and raises at set speed.


 Which is what makes it so ****ing awesome:thumbup:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

One of the guys on the UK forum has managed to make his own motorised version on a MK1..
http://youtu.be/0ely4JNW4wc
Steve


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah that mk2 motorized version is badass.

Can people edit their posts to put the name of the spoiler in for future reference?

#1 is Hofele Turbo Spoiler


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Neb said:


> yeah that mk2 motorized version is badass.
> 
> Can people edit their posts to put the name of the spoiler in for future reference?
> 
> #1 is Hofele Turbo Spoiler


Will do. Ive always loved your spoiler Ben:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

sTT eV6 said:


> One of the guys on the UK forum has managed to make his own motorised version on a MK1..
> http://youtu.be/0ely4JNW4wc
> Steve


sweet baby JESUS!! HOW IN THE HELL ?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> sweet baby JESUS!! HOW IN THE HELL ?


Its an MK2 spoiler fitted to an MK1 hatch. Not worth $2000+


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

OHHH...... I'll just watch the video a couple more times then and I'll be good.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Schubert Whale Tail..

Dope!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Schubert Whale Tail..
> 
> Dope!


I think the correct term is "offensive".


----------



## jgar (Feb 11, 2009)

Where does the duct go?????


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

They all look like A$$, and not in a good way. 

But then I'm biased:










cheers


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

jgar said:


> Where does the duct go?????


Lol, good question.. I think the answer is "no where". Like little parachutes to help slow the car down..:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The TT's ass is too tall for a whale tail and not sloped enough. Comparison


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Its an MK2 spoiler fitted to an MK1 hatch. Not worth $2000+


£


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

well that's worse Steve.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

A cavalcade of ugly. Not one betters OEM.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

​

I hope this works lol


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

sorry I've never been good posting pics, how do you post pics from a photobucket account?


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Go to the image you want and there will be an IMG link on the right side of the screen, just copy and paste.

On topic, there aren't very many spoilers that look good on the TT. Most spoilers sit too high on the rear end and really break up the car. I think if you moved most of the spoilers down and mounted them just below the hatch the would probably look a lot better. The first and second ones look the best, imo. Oh and the votex looks good too. I have the 3.2 on mine.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

sorry this should be better


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

WTF is that


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

x2.

Looks like an abortion of a piece of plywood and the new 370Z..


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> WTF is that


you know you whant one  it will make you go faster  lol


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess it didn't post my other comment after the pics but the wing is actually functional applying downforce on two sections of it and it's a genuine Porsche wing which retails around $1200


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

From what model?


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

The 996 GT2


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

the only difference is the fact that it's not 2 piece obviously with the horizontal carbon fiber piece


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

So who's had the best luck with a 3.2 look alike to add to the stock 1.8 spoiler and where'd you source it? :what:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTguy30 said:


> The 996 GT2


Ahhhh


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

doesn't make it look any better whatsoever. How can it be genuine if it's not 2 piece? Was there a one-piece version too then?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well i still think the ass end of our cars are ruined with high spoilers.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

chads said:


> Go to the image you want and there will be an IMG link on the right side of the screen, just copy and paste.
> 
> On topic, there aren't very many spoilers that look good on the TT. Most spoilers sit too high on the rear end and really break up the car. I think if you moved most of the spoilers down and mounted them just below the hatch the would probably look a lot better. The first and second ones look the best, imo. Oh and the votex looks good too. I have the 3.2 on mine.



Here you asked for it


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Here you asked for it


I was referring to the big spoilers. But thanks.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

20v master said:


> So who's had the best luck with a 3.2 look alike to add to the stock 1.8 spoiler and where'd you source it? :what:


As you all ready know, mine was on there from the PO or I would tell you. Sorry.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not butt hurt nor will I try defending my taste, however I will say that along with some people not liking it, more have expressed positivity regarding it, not to mention the main thing being the improvement in downforce in the rear, which is something we all need since that little lip spoiler the cars came with just don't do the job


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

20v master said:


> So who's had the best luck with a 3.2 look alike to add to the stock 1.8 spoiler and where'd you source it? :what:


Ebay ones look great from the side and back. But if your standing next to the car... different story. 

side view 


back view


Unfortunately I don't have a picture from up top to show you the poor fitment. I had about a 1/4 inch gap that thinned out to flush on the other side. Also mine showed up unfinished with a hole right smack in the middle of it lol :laugh:. You can make it work with some work.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

http://gt-racing.com/products-page/996-tails-decks-and-wings/

go to the link if you don't believe me, but I was wrong about one thing, it's actually over $1400 without the carbon fiber


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm not trying to hate on any one every one has a different style. but I definately like this thread:beer:


----------



## terribleein (Jun 28, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> Cadamuro spoiler


Does anybody know which bumper this is? My Google detective skills have failed me.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

terribleein said:


> Does anybody know which bumper this is? My Google detective skills have failed me.


I think it is the Cardy one, as found here..
http://www.thettshop.com/exterior.asp?cat=2003&product=701552
Steve


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Looks like you could customize a stock bumper to get the same look. A few strategic cuts and bends with a little added Fiberglass would yield something close. Its the tips that would be the most work. 

Don't "hate" it - but don't like it either


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

sTT eV6 said:


> I think it is the Cardy one, as found here..
> http://www.thettshop.com/exterior.asp?cat=2003&product=701552
> Steve


Unless there are 2 cars with the same number plate:laugh:


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

My Osir Full Carbon


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

sims159915 said:


> My Osir Full Carbon


 Can I has?! 

Ive been thinking about getting the osir carbon matte spoiler for a LOOONG time... but thats like $400+


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

Nope 

It was a prototype and only a few in existence. Mine has also been fully rebuilt as Osir uses sh!tty clear coat and carbon resin.


----------

